
Will PWAs Replace Native Mobile Apps? - tmbsundar
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2018/12/pwa-native-mobile-apps/
======
al2o3cr
So one thing that always comes up in relation to PWAs is the "Add to Home
Screen" functionality. Literally the only time I've _ever_ used that button is
when I was testing the headers involved for a client project. Am I an outlier?
Do people use that feature?

